# Tags Shazam



## mactirelou (3 Octobre 2010)

bonjour je vais changer d'iphone je passe du 3g au 3gs je voudrai savoir comment récupérer mes tags sur Shazam sur mon nouvel iphone ?
Merci


----------



## sylvie82 (24 Novembre 2010)

tu as shazam encore ou pas ? si oui il suffit que tu t'enregistre tu l'as dans parametre > statut inscrits > et après tu créér un compte comme ça tu auras tes taggs sur ton pc déjà


----------

